# Trespasser Busted!



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

I happen to be downstate at the moment however, a few of my pals are hunting my property in the Thumb. Well, one of my guest caught a guy turkey hunting right in the middle of the property (it's 90 acres). His get out of jail line was/is "I thought this was Al's property". (boy, that's an original one).

Well, my guest walked the fellow right to the fence line but only after the customary exchange of f-bombs once he knew he was in the clear, or at least thought he was in the clear. 

Well, he's got about a half mile walk to his truck. The state police have a vehicle nearby and they'll be waiting for him to show up in all his glory. 

For the record, I'm pushing this one to the end. The free hunt is over. I'll publish his name and address once I get it. Trash should be exposed.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

And will now cost him a $750 ticket correct?


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

BigWoods said:


> And will now cost him a $750 ticket correct?


I sure hope so. As mad as my guest was, the jackass is lucky it didn't cost him his life.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Riva said:


> I sure hope so. As mad as my guest was, the jackass is lucky it didn't cost him his life.


I'm glad you caught him and prosecute him as I also hate trepassers on our land but don't throw out the costing life thing .I know people get mad but trespassing isn't a thing you should think about killing someone over.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BigWoods said:


> And will now cost him a $750 ticket correct?


Doubtful, no game was taken (deer), and no property destruction occurred.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Doubtful, no game was taken (deer), and no property destruction occurred.


I think they changed tresspassing tickets and made them quite expensive to try to deter tresspassing.seems like i read it on here during last fall


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

steve myers said:


> I'm glad you caught him and prosecute him as I also hate trespassers on our land but don't throw out the costing life thing .I know people get mad but trespassing isn't a thing you should think about killing someone over.


My guest's name happens to be Dexter! :yikes:


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

good! I cant stand trespassers


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

That's what he gets for not bringing a dog.:lol:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it really that hard to find some state land to hunt on?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to deer hunt in the thumb where there was lots of state land. I hunted private land and shared it with a number of trespassers. There was always only one vehicle parked at the access to the state land during deer season. So a couple of guys on 600 acres of state land and 6 to 8 guys trespassing on 120 acres of private land. hmmmmm


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

That's the grass is always greener mentality your interlopers had Robert. Trespassers aren't into effort. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope tomorrow's update is good news.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Just wanted to chime in and say I hope the tresspasser gets the fine. Like many of you land owners I get sooooo agravated about the tresspassing. No, I'd never pull a gun on a tresspasser but yes, I would press charges if I had the chance. 

I'm amazed by the number of people that won't think twice about hunting or snowmobiling, etc on private property and cop a *** attitude when you call them out on it. 

Snowmobilers are the worst offenders for me. Somehow when you're on a snowmobile signs don't apply to you. They seem to get bent out of shape if you park your truck in thier yard and knock on the door and ask why they're snowmobiling on your property. Not sure what the difference is but in a snowmobilier's mind it seems to be "your property is mine and mine is mine".


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

My neighbor posted all his land last year.He found a deer hunter sitting in his blind on opening morning. When asked to leave ,he got a #### you and stayed. My neighbor left the guy and came home , called the police.They never caught the guy. Never will anyone ever get permission to hunt that land again. People like this give all hunters a bad name.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Charge them,low down scum
Brent


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got 40 acres, and have caught people trespassing while hunting. I can usually tell if they've made an honest mistake or are knowingly trespassing by their story. My property is only 440' away from State land, so I feel people can, and do sometimes make an honest mistake. I only get mad, if they walk in and disturb game that is around my blind while I'm in it. Usually I'll just politely point them in the direction of public land. If I see them again...........Well that would be another story.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

langkg said:


> Snowmobilers are the worst offenders for me. Somehow when you're on a snowmobile signs don't apply to you. They seem to get bent out of shape if you park your truck in thier yard and knock on the door and ask why they're snowmobiling on your property. Not sure what the difference is but in a snowmobilier's mind it seems to be "your property is mine and mine is mine".



We have them come on our land all the time... we caught one off his snowmobile last winter and they sure scrambled to get back on when we yelled at them. We ended up forking out a couple grand to get the property lines surveyed so we could put up a fence.


----------



## dundo (Jan 26, 2013)

Turkey hunting does not start until september 15 . Did he get busted by the co s have hunting out of season.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

dundo said:


> Turkey hunting does not start until september 15 . Did he get busted by the co s have hunting out of season.


Go back and look at the date on the 1st post.

L & O


----------

